# Quelqu'un peut m aidé ?



## Sayjin (30 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour,récemment je me suis dis de Installer Windows 10 sur mon mac mais sur un disque externe sur un ssd mais j ai un Problème que je comprends pas et que j ai pas réussi de trouvé une solution a se sujet.On peut m Aider ? SSD : CT500MX5 00SSD1 Media. J ai fait sa avec Rufus. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzHdq39FFSU&feature=youtu.be lien du Problème. Merci d avance ! J ai un Mac mini.


----------



## moderno31 (1 Août 2020)

Bonjour
VMWare Fusion + Windows 10 + Disque dur : J'ai une 20aine de VM qui fonctionnent comment ça, aucun souci !!!


----------



## Locke (1 Août 2020)

Sayjin a dit:


> Bonjour,récemment je me suis dis de Installer Windows 10 sur mon mac mais sur un disque externe sur un ssd mais j ai un Problème que je comprends pas et que j ai pas réussi de trouvé une solution a se sujet.On peut m Aider ? SSD : CT500MX5 00SSD1 Media. J ai fait sa avec Rufus.


Déjà au vu de ta copie écran, en Russe surement pas. 

Sinon, tu oublies Rufus ou tout autre bidouillage, sans Assistant Boot Camp, tu as cette alternative... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/ ...en suivant à la lettre le tutoriel. Eh oui, cela fonctionne avec la dernière de Windows 10 2004.


----------

